# Iron Lung JellyFish VS SoniKLEER2 power cords!



## Grey Massacre

Hi!

 I have read through a few posts concerning power cords. Now I found two in the price range I am willing to pay.

 The Iron Lung JellyFish 39$ minus shipping:
http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&ct=res...mbtayRJnLDCSsA

 SoniKLEER2 29$ minus shipping:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...DME:B:AAQ:US:1

 I emailed the maker of the SoniKLEER concerning the difference between the two and here is the response I got from her:


> _Hi Charles,
> 
> Thank you for your interest and for this question.
> 
> ...


I plan to use this power cord with my LD2++ with rolled tubes. I am wondering if someone out there has tested those? Any advice would be appreciated!

 Thanks,

 Charles


----------



## laxx

Ouch. The Iron Lung's were $29.99 for 2 a few months back. =T


----------



## markl

Quote:


 Our cables are 16 gauge, and I see that Paul's are 14 gauge. I do not find that audio equipment needs or requires 14 gauge so we supply 16 gauge. 
 

 All other things being equal, if I had two identical cords, one is 16 guage, the other 14 guage-- give me the 14 guage!

 Now he cryo treats his basic Quail cables (which is what the Iron Lung is), but on something as cheap as these mass-produced cords, I wonder how much that's worth, but it could level the playing field. Or, it could make it out-perform the Iron Lung.

 Without comparing, I don't have a recommendation. Why not a cryo-treated Jellyfish? Now there's a good concept! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Still either of these cords should be a nice cheap upgrade over stock, but don't expect it to totally rock your world.


----------



## velogreg

The SoniKleers resemble the Quails sans cryo treatment. I own the Jellyfish and I own the Quails sans cryo, and to me they sound the same and are a great deal, either one.


----------



## mrarroyo

The way I read the add you get two Iron Lung for $39 plus shipping. That is pretty cheap, am I reading it wrong?


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

The Iron Lung are $39 (plus shipping) *for 2* that is a good deal, I got mine on sale last year and paid $19 for it, I highly recommend the cable.


----------



## tbonner1

I have the Iron Lung and they are great and sound comparable to more expensive Signal Cable power cords I have.

 I will agree that Paul is great to deal with and has many innovative products and is one of the most honest people in the business.


----------



## ezside

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Grey Massacre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I plan to use this power cord with my LD2++ with rolled tubes. I am wondering if someone out there has tested those? Any advice would be appreciated!_

 

I originally received a pair these as the result of a shipping mistake by an eBay store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and plugged them into my ASL MS-SPM6 monoblocks because they were the only power cords I had that would reach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They turned out to work really well, though: sweet mids & open highs. As an aside, I've noticed before that cheap but tasty Chinese gear seems to prefer power cables of the same ilk...anyway, I think that the wire irself is pretty fine, but the connectors kind of suck: I ended up reterminating them with Oyaide P-037 plugs & C-037 IECs to very good effect.


----------



## say3true

I just got one of these from Rusty, the Ebay seller--very nice, fast shipping, great price. The cable is really good after about 40 hours of burn-in, has opened up nicely. Listening, it is amazing that the cryo process can improve something this much.

 While the cable sounded really good with the standard connectors, I realized that things could get better with improved connectors. I had cryo'd Wattgates so I put those on and the cable became more articulate. 

 The best power cable I have ever owned was the Nordost Vishnu, which I used with a $1600 system. Fabulous. Obviously, the $40 SoniKleer doesn't perform on that level, but it is a great fit for the modest system I have now, and does not disappoint.

 I listen primarily to classical and love the nuances and details, the layers in this kind of music. Am listening through a Channel Islands VHP-1 and VAC-1 upgrade power supply, with a RAL silver umbilical. The amp has a MAC HC silver-over-copper power cable. A Marantz CD 5001 is the source, with DIY silver interconnects. I had a DIY silver/copper power cable on the CD5001. There seemed to be too much silver and I felt the CD player needed a bit more copper, but copper with "life". After much research on Head-fi and elsewhere, and pondering my budget, decided to go for the SoniKleer2. The SoniKleer power cable is just a bit warmer than neutral, but has PRAT to bring detail to life. I saved $$ which I will use for new music.


----------



## bergman2

love the iron lungs ... i just cant get over the nuts who spend $100+ on a pc


----------



## keyid

anyone know best place to get quail pc?


----------



## IPodPJ

The best bang for your buck I've tried to date is the Audio-gd Exclusive Power Cord at $71. I know it's more than you wanted to spend but it rivals $500 - $1000 power cords I have. I don't think there's anything that man can't do well, and do it cheap!


----------



## Sganzerla

One minute listening to a PS Audio PowerPunch cord was more than enough to realize that my Audio-GD power cable was going to sell. It has more detail, stronger bass and is much faster, it was like an upgrade over an already upgrade. The only drawback was a somewhat closer soundstage, something that is not very much problem with my K701.

 Using both cords on an amp driving speakers they still performed as I said, but differences were minor.

 I know this may not be the topic to talk about this cable, and this thread is from long time ago, but I tought I could add something.


----------



## IPodPJ

Keep in mind Sganzerla that every power cord will sound different on each piece of gear. I know this for a fact because I have several and I've had over 30 in my home that I've tried. If the PS Audio works well for you on that piece of equipment, that's great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had some here that I've tried and they were good but average cables. The Audio-gd cord is the best "all-rounder" for the price (and way up) that I've tried, and certainly better on the Audio-gd Phoenix than a $1,000 power cord I have. Synergy is everything.


----------



## sampson_smith

Sorry to bump an old thread, but need I worry about SoniKLEER and JellyFish cords not having any shielding (as best I understand) to block out RF and EM noise? Regardless, I am now thinking of picking up one of the two to test out with my rig.


----------



## techenvy

IRON LUNG JELLYFISH is bar far the coolest sounding cable iv heard of, too bad i havent heard it.

 cheers


----------



## sampson_smith

Yes... the name sounds cool - I wonder if it has actually been used with an 'iron lung' - but does it actually sound good without insulation, is the question? Anybody out there complaining of excess noise/interference?


----------



## Mad Max

I get no interference from my Jellyfish and SoniKLEER cords, the Audio-gd cord on the other hand... =\


----------



## sampson_smith

Thanks for letting me know, Mad Max.


----------

